# Thames and Chiltern Herpetological Group



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

A short note to let you know that our next meeting is on Friday 3rd August.We will have Francis Cosquieri(Thrasops on here) giving a talk about keeping some of the more unusual snakes and lizards in naturalistic vivaria rather than the usual RUB boxes.He keeps Rat Snakes,Whip Snakes and Sand Snakes amongst others.Hopefully he will be bringing some live specimens along as well.

Venue the Barn Room, Amersham Community Centre, Chiltern Avenue, Bucks. HP6 5AH. Meetings start at 8.00-8.15pm.

There's an entrance fee of £2.50 for non-members.Or you can join the club for £20.00 per year for a single member.We are one of the few clubs that have monthly meetings and talks every month including outside speakers.So if you are looking for a club that is F.B.H. affiliated and live in Hertfordshire,Buckinghamshire,Bedfordshire or Middlesex we are here.

Ohh I forgot to say that there is a licensed bar as well.


----------



## DaveWillisHertsARG (Jul 8, 2012)

I shall be coming to this I think, and bringing some of the members of the newly-formed HertsARG with me!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I am sure that you will see some familiar faces both from the B.H.S. and Herts A.R.G. : victory:


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this immensely! :2thumb:


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

Really looking forward to this!


----------



## DaveWillisHertsARG (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm inviting the whole ARG Colin, and we'll have a bit of a catch-up afterwards if that is OK, any T&C members welcome.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice to see you there Dave.


----------



## JohnM (Mar 21, 2008)

Damn, I'll be abroad on the 3rd!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I will have the best seat in the kebab house then John.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Thank you Francis for an informed talk.It was nice to see some new faces at the meeting.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

I had a fantastic evening, the talk by Francis was very entertaining and informative and I got the chance to meet a few people who I have spoken to on the forum but not actually met yet.:2thumb:


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you for inviting me! I had a very nice time! Glad to meet some new people!

Regards,
Francis


----------



## DaveWillisHertsARG (Jul 8, 2012)

Great talk and nice to catch up with old friends and make new ones. The Eastern Milk snake I inherited has settled in well!


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

DaveWillisHertsARG said:


> Great talk and nice to catch up with old friends and make new ones. The Eastern Milk snake I inherited has settled in well!


Oh you got that did you, I wondered what you were doing with that margarine tub under your arm:whistling2:


----------



## DaveWillisHertsARG (Jul 8, 2012)

Uromastyxman said:


> Oh you got that did you, I wondered what you were doing with that margarine tub under your arm:whistling2:


Yes, it was rather foisted on me, but I have to admit it is an almost unbelievably pretty little snake.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

i will post details of the next meeting on here.But the meetings are always the first Friday of each month(unless its a bank holiday).

There is a website being designed too and that should be up and running in the next few weeks.


----------

